# How to make a picture look like this (Link inside)



## Arno Kromke (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,

I really like the look & the colors of the picture:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGRx_53YbxU&feature=related 
(the static picture from 0:10 onwards)

Any suggestions how to achieve something similar?

Thanks,
Arno


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Arno, welcome to the forum!

Have you got a similar picture to play with?  Smudging the background with that directional stroke would be a Photoshop job.  The colours look like a yellow tint has been added to the highlights - that would be the Split Toning panel.  Play with reducing saturation and/or vibrance to get the colours toned down.  And don't push the contrast too hard.  Maybe a bit of fill light, depending on the lighting in your own photo, to bring the detail back into the hair on the right.


----------

